
WorksHub issues, a brand new way of using your OSS contributions - dbnotabb
https://www.works-hub.com/learn/introducing-workshub-issues-dot-dot-dot-f197c
======
block_chain_
i definitely like to see companies open-source contributions ahead of applying
to a new role

